# First Timer



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone this is my first time using a message board so if i ramble on i am very sorry. i have just been prescibed my second treatment of clomid and i will start taking at the end of this month. i was just wondering if anyone of you had used it previously and what were the success rates a second time round.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Sally 

Welcome to fertility friends. So glad you found us. You will get all the support you could ever wish for on this site, it's fantastic.

I did use clomid for 6 months but unfortunately it didn't suit me (everyones body's are different) so can't give you any positive feedback. I do know, however, that there is a clomid section on the site. Go to the main menu and you will see it there. I'm sure you will get alot of help from the lovely girls there and I know that Laine will make you fell very welcome.

I wish you all the luck and love in the world and hope that you get your dream very soon.

Take care 

love, Rachel xx

PS You ramble on as much as you like gal!! Thats what we're all here for xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks so much for being so understanding i am quite lucky as i have a lovely 3 year old daughter but i would love aniother so she is not an only one like i was. it just seems that the trying and waiting is endless but I am glad i can talkto somebody who understands when i am feeling blue


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Sally
Welcome to FF. Ladies who take Clomid may take it for up to 6 months, so each month is near identicial to the last except of course if you get pg!
Good luck
Chick


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi

All the best for your next go of clomid. Hope things work out for you both.

Karen & Benjamin


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi sally 

welcome to ff hun sorry i cant help with the clomid ? but wishing you all the luck in the world hope its a bfp soon 

love lilly xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Lilly
thanks for replying i just cant wait for the end of the month. I have never been looking forward to stomach cramps greasy skin and bad moods so much. My hubby thinks i am crazy as I keep giving him cool baths and feeding him allsorts of seeds and stuff with zinc in them. i will try anything to help the clomid.
Anyy way good luck to you and big hug
Sallystar


----------

